# how to have bots in Xtreme mod - cod4



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

when i read the readme in the xtreme mods folder it says there are bots for developers, now i would like to know how to add the bots into the game but it doesn't tell. anyone know?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Could you be more specific, the only thing i can find that relates to xtreme mods. Is their website. What mod are you trying to run?


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

xtreme mod is the name of the mod. it changes a lot of things in cod4.

example here is a readme. 

X4 : eXtreme Warfare v2.0

UAV, Airstrike, Helicopter, Napalm
• -- Ability to set the amount of streaks, kills, or points
• AC130 Gunship 25mm Gattling Gun
• AC130 Gunship 40mm Cannon
• AC130 Gunship 105mm Cannon
• Nuclear Warhead Airstrike
• Fix Maprotation
• Random Maprotation
• Rotate map if empty
• Map Rotation Stacker
• Healthbar
• Drop health
• Bleeding with messages and sounds
• Firstaid system
• Turrets On or Off
• Turret Overheating system
• Detailed Helicopter Settings
• Drop Grenades
• Weapon Damage Modifiers
• Drop Weapon on Arm/Leg hit
• NameChecker
• Unknown Soldier
• AntiCamping system
• eXtreme Obituary's
• Vote Menu Delay/Limiter
• Laserdot
• Spawn Protection
• Hardcore settings
• Hardcore UAV
• Invisible Spawn Protection
• Live Player Stats
• eXtreme Logo
• Announcement Sounds
• Firstblood
• Player connect/disconnect
• Range Finder
• Welcome Messages
• Server Messages
• Display Map Rotation
• -- Next map and gametype
• Teambalance Messages on or off
• Bots for developers
• Redirect
• Multiple Forced Clientside Dvars
• Various Hiticon
• Jump Height Limiter
• Fall damage Modifiers
• Bob Factor
• Dead Bodies Sink After death
• Hardcore mode with Forced UAV
• Old School MW
• Enhanced URL redirect
• VOIP display
• Hip Shooting Monitor
• Antirun monitor
• Closekill Protection
• This is not an exhausted list of features! 

p.s i don't even understand when i look through there website.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok, if your running a dedicated server then you need to add the following line to the cfg file.

```
set svr_allow_bots "1"
set scr_testclients "10"
```
Restart your server and you'll find 10 bots on the map.
Also in the commandline of the server launcher you need to add the following.

```
+set sv_punkbuster 0
```
Bots can only be enabled on a dedicated server, they can not be enabled though COD4MP.exe.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

what happen if i set the server dedicated to No?


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

unless you can tell me how to start a dedicated server for cod4 for i never tried doing that.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I dont own cod4 so i cant say. However when running some dedicated servers your unable to join that game on the same PC.
Heres a link to a Server setup guide. Keep me informed of your progress.
http://cod4boards.com/news-announcements/211-call-duty-4-dedicated-server-guide.html


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

will do, and why don't you own call of duty 4 its a fun game especially its successor MW2.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

34 kills and no kill streaks, the bots are very dumb and there weapons disappear from there hands they can hardly move anywhere. i'm still trying to make a dedicated server thoug and i will see the results if any better.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The bots are there for test purposes only. The bots main function would probably be map design testing. Find out good sniper spots, or bottleneck areas that need improving. 
Nothing to really Vs.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah but now my question is how to set up a server that you can have bots and the killstreaks work. if they were just testing bots then they should also work if i kill them i should at least get a killstreak. i tried this with a frined and no killstreak appear, not even one of those customized weapons. the readme is too long and i need a short version to understand it. i would really like to play this mod, but for me it doesn't seem to work. i needed the bots so i could test if the killstreaks work.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Editing a mods cfg. and dvars in cod4 mod*

some mods and maps allow you to edit ingame through the console to change the dvars and cfg. but i don't know how. when i start call of duty 4 and open the console what do i type to edit these dvars and cfgs? they don't explain well and when i try to google it it just talks about the mod, so please help. so how can you edit them?


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

tried to setup a dedicated server. didn't work


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Cod4 dedicated server setup fail warning errors*

when i try to setup a modded dedicated server for cod4 it comes out with error. i tried to follow this post i found on the internet, but didn't help. when i finish typing in the necessary things for the server, what do i need next to start it and what is the command for the server to start. even when i type in the console of it it gives me this 


"WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects2' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon2d' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_nonshock' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_voice' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local2' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_ambient' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_hurt' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player1' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player2' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_music' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_musicnopause' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_mission' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_announcer' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_shellshock' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_viewKickPeriod'
Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_viewKickFadeTime'
Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_physics' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_autodog' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_bulletimpact' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_bulletwhizby' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_element' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto2d' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_vehicle' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_vehiclelimited' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_menu' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_body' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_body2d' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_reload' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_reload2d' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_item' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects1' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon2d' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_nonshock' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_voice' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_ambient' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_hurt' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player1' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_music' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_musicnopause' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_mission' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_announcer' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_shellshock' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
-----------------------------------
PunkBuster Server: Preparing to Disable PB Server... (C:\Program Files\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\pb\)
Hitch warning: 2429 msec frame time
Hitch warning: 6797 msec frame time
Hitch warning: 770 msec frame time"

don't know what to do now. need help please.


----------

